# Purchase: Need to answer tonight!!!



## 550maranello (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello,

I have been offered a 2004 John Cooper Works car with 20K miles and he following mods:

Tein Superstreet Custom Coilover; KitTein EDFC for coilovers; Alta 24mm rear sway bars' Alta rear Heim-joint suspension with adjustable trailing arms; StopTech Big Brake Kit4 Piston Calipers, 13" floating rotors, Axis Brake Pads, Ferrodo rear brake pads, Stainless steel brake lines, ATE brake fluid; Ireland Adjustable street/track camber plates; OBX Stainless steel headers with jet hot coating; Alta Intercooler with air diverter and water spray; Alta cold air intake with foam filter; 62MM throttle body; 180 degree thermostat; 400CC injectors' Screamin' Demon High Output Coil; High flow catalytic converter; Crank pulley (2% lightened); Supercharger pulley' Alta overflow catch can bb.

I am worried about the mods. My question: how much more expensive will be to repair/maintain this car? in comparison with a stock car.

I have to answer the owner tonight.

Thanks much in advance.

Orazio


----------

